# Haskap berry recipe...



## sideways2 (Jun 1, 2014)

Greetings!!

I planted my Haskap bushes yesterday and although there will be some berries this year...there will not be enough for a wine test...

BUT I still would like some input on what others have done in regards to wine recipes!!

So if anyone would like to share...it would be greatly appreciated!!

Thanks!!


----------



## sideways2 (Jun 3, 2014)

K...so maybe no one has much experience with Haskaps yet...but other berries??

Here is what the UofS put out...can anyone look it over and see if there is anything else that needs to be done?? Or something better in place of??

Thanks!!!


----------



## the_rayway (Jun 3, 2014)

Hey Sideways, I would think that you wold want more berries per gallon as this only gets you 2.6ish. My wonder is if they are touting them as the Northern wine 'grape', why wouldn't they go all juice? 

I'm really excited to see how this goes for you


----------



## sideways2 (Jun 3, 2014)

K...so how did you figure that out??

And yes...the more juice the better I'm guessing!!!

How does the rest of the procedure look?? And the Sugar amount??

Dave


----------



## Winenoob66 (Jun 3, 2014)

I would go on sugar to get a SG of around 1.075 to 1.085 keeping it sort of low to cut the alcohol bite to make it an earlier drinker. (most fruit wines from what I gather you want the lower ABV lvl)

And from reading this, kinda sounds like it has a lot of natural tannings.
http://lahavenaturalfarms.com/what-is-haskap/


----------



## sideways2 (Jun 3, 2014)

So...am I gonna be treating this like a wine kit??

I mean...even say I get a 60/40 split of juice and water...mid grade wine kit...do I add the same amount of sulfate as that off the bat?? Maybe some oak in the primary as well!??!

Leave it sit for a while then sprinkle yeast of choice on top??

The UofS is pretty vague...

Ferment down to dry is what I would like...rack...let sit 2 weeks...then add some sort of clearing agent at degassing time...let sit again for a couple of weeks then bottle??

Seems to be pretty straight forward which is what has me guessing LOL!!!

Thanks kindly!!

Dave


----------



## the_rayway (Jun 3, 2014)

I know nothing - just making suggestions!! Lol.

Make sure to give us the low-down on the recipe as you go along. Pictures required!


----------



## sideways2 (Jun 4, 2014)

That makes two of us ROFL!!!

At least you've made wine from scratch before


----------



## the_rayway (Jun 4, 2014)

I guess you have a slightly different way of looking at it than me. Kits are really just concentrated juice, so you are only bringing it to 'full strength' when you add the water. A lower end kit just means that the juice has been concentrated even more, whereas a high end kit has been concentrated only a little bit.

Also, grapes have the 'perfect' juice to ferment in terms of what they bring to the table. Any other fruit does not have all the 'stuff' to make a perfect wine right off the bat, they all lack something or have too much of something else. 

Here's my 2 cents...

Primary:
At least 4 Lbs Haskaps per finished gallon (UK gallon, yes?)
Sugar or honey to an S.G. of 1.090
30g Oak chips
1/4 tsp K-meta
Pectic enzyme, per pakcage
Yeast nutrient, per package (split, 1/2 up front, 1/2 at the 2/3 point)
Yeast energizer, per package (split, same as above)
Consider raisins or dried blueberries for extra body
Yeast, try RC212?
Adjust acid as needed.

Secondary:
See how it goes, maybe you want more oak, tannins, or maybe you would like to sweeten it a bit (if so, add sorbate!). Vanilla beans can be nice too.

My secondary additions are always slow and steady, with lots of test glasses. Secondary is great, because depending on how patient you are, you can add something, wait a month, taste again, add again if needed.

Hope this helps...


----------



## sideways2 (Jun 5, 2014)

Morning!!

So...after some "extensive reading" LOL...I've pretty much come up with the same game plan!!

I'll be hitting the Famer's Market once I see my berries mature...I know I won't get enough from mine this year but I'll go buy some...I'm sure I could scrounge up enough for a trial batch!!!

Thanks kind lady


----------

